
'User Pain' as bug metric (2008) - lysium
http://lostgarden.com/2008/05/improving-bug-triage-with-user-pain.html
======
lysium
This has been posted previously (2008, 2009) with no comments. I'm interested
in HN's opinion on this.

Does any bug tracker support that feature? I haven't seen it in the ones I'm
using.

